# What is this wood between the walls?



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> ........If you're really curious, pull some more drywall.


I'm more curious as to why it was opened up in the first place.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Probably trying to hang a picture. 
Bought 4 different stud finders, tried the magnet trick, then rented a thermal camera and went "WTF"?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Lettusbee said:


> Probably trying to hang a picture.
> Bought 4 different stud finders, tried the magnet trick, then rented a thermal camera and went "WTF"?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


You skipped over x-raying.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Yeah, I don't like typing. 
Thats why most of what I put on here don't make any sen

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Southbluff (Nov 21, 2016)

Location of the OP would help a bit.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Woolyman (Aug 4, 2021)

480sparky said:


> I'm more curious as to why it was opened up in the first place.


Leaking roof caused water restoration company to tear into the wall. Waiting on insurance to approve before further renovations are going to take place.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Tell em you want it restored to exactly like it was before. 
Even behind the wall board.
See how that goes for you.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Woolyman said:


> Leaking roof caused water restoration company to tear into the wall. Waiting on insurance to approve before further renovations are going to take place.


So you’re the homeowner?


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Southbluff said:


> Location of the OP would help a bit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


In the living room, on the couch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

New hypothesis...that's peeled veneer from that or another door. Somebody cut an opening in a door, then it lost it's rigidity, and that was their solution before they closed it up.


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

Looks to me like a non-load bearing partition wall. It might have even been framed parallel to a pre-existing wall, load bearing or otherwise. So all bets are off as far as how it was framed.

It would have been thrown in after-the-fact, which explains the bottom plate sitting on top of the carpet. The wall is probably framed 4' on center or something crazy. That curly q material is probably there as a backer for the drywall so it doesn't flex.

If this was originally the location of a door, you wouldn't see that bottom plate there. Also, whoever drywalled it would've just put a stud in the center of the old doorway for nailing purposes. That's what I usually see.

My guess is that the drywall and strips of material do not constitute a preconstructed assembly. Rather, I think those strips were put in the wall cavity and then glue was applied to the back of the drywall before standing it was stood up and screwed every ten furlongs OC.

But who the heck knows.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> So you’re the homeowner?


28th post before that was asked.


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

My thoughts exactly. Amazing


Mike


----------



## Woolyman (Aug 4, 2021)

avenge said:


> 28th post before that was asked.


Not homeowner, but a general contractor. I have been asking my framer, drywall, and interior guys and they have never seen before either. My framer has been doing it 40+ years as well...insurance is only approving a minor repair so have not started demo work completely till we have admit of damage. Will ping them for more after we get the go ahead and can tear apart more.


----------



## Dan Turner (Feb 6, 2019)

I think Mordekyle nailed it. It may have been a 72in opening for a 36in pocket door that swelled up or jumped the track at the corner. The hollow core veneer might have been glued to the wallboard and popped off when the wall board was cut out.

I've seen one pocket door mess where that thin lath used on the pocket door frame swelled up because they used it in a bathroom and used the cheaper pocket door frame and a cheaper hollow core door.


If you're *cutting back wallboard at header height*....you may find the pocket door rail and see the door stuck in the track somehow. I don't see anyone filling up between two studs dead wood or paper that was cut to fit.

I've not seen the planer shavings situation like that but door builders could use most anything to keep the veneer apart.


----------



## DenverCountryBoy (Jan 10, 2021)

Vintage panelized wall unit. The wood curls are the panel spacers. Like a giant hollow core door.


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Woolyman said:


> View attachment 514792
> 
> Is this building code? Thought I should have studs behind the drywall?


This you/ a friend of yours? 










Carpentry and Remodeling Connection | Facebook


Carpentry & Remodeling Connection was created for you and your fellow professionals to talk about your trade. Whether you specialize in framing, rough or finish carpentry, remodeling or installation,...




www.facebook.com













Carpentry and Remodeling Connection | Facebook


Carpentry & Remodeling Connection was created for you and your fellow professionals to talk about your trade. Whether you specialize in framing, rough or finish carpentry, remodeling or installation,...




www.facebook.com





Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

When my dad built his house back in the late 50's it was a kit home from down south. The walls are nothing more then door like panels , 2 of them doubled up and floor is 2x4 floor joist with a beam under them every 4 feet. Was a lot of weird stuff built back then , not much for building codes neither.


----------

